# Disgusting



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Admitted Cop Killer Asks For Freedom
Fifth Appearance Before Parole Board In 10 Years

POSTED: 6:04 p.m. EDT September 30, 2003
UPDATED: 7:20 p.m. EDT September 30, 2003

BRIDGEWATER, Mass. -- An admitted cop killer appeared before a parole board asking for his freedom.

NewsCenter 5's Amalia Barreda reported that Edgar Bowser admitted killing a Shrewsbury, Mass., police officer over 25 years ago, but now he claims he is a new man and wants another chance.

Bowser plead guilty to the second-degree murder of rookie Shrewsbury police officer Jimmy Longitis, 28, who confronted Bowser, then 16, while he was vandalizing cars. Bowser admitted he shot the officer after the officer pleaded for his life.

"I have taken, and continue to take, full responsibly for my guilt and my actions. If I could take back that senseless act, I surely would do so," said Bowser.

The parole board questioned Bowser about his time in prison, time that includes earning master's and bachelor's degrees from Boston University.

"I accept that you have made remarkable achievements but remind you, Mr. Bowser, that it is not enough at this time, in my opinion, to release you on parole for the gravity of your crime," said parole board member John Kivlan.

"He may look like a great candidate on paper, but as any resume, when you look at the background checks, there are lies, deception and an inability to respect the basic laws of society," said Shrewsbury Police Chief Wayne Sampson.

Tuesday's appearance was Bowser's fifth before the parole board in the past 10 years. The board will consider all the testimony before issuing their decision. *

What a disgrace. I can't believe he is even asking to get out.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You always hear the public bitching about how inmates should not receive special priveledges like watching TV, working out, etc. I can understand letting them do those things because it keeps them occupied on the inside and out of the COs' hair. However, wtf do convicted murderers, rapists, etc. need a degree for? It's not like it will be of any use to them when they get out!


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey [email protected]*k him.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Jeezum Crow!
:shock:

Hey kids take it easy! This guy needs to be able to absorb some funding away from other areas. This is Liberal Mass, remember? It makes more sense to provide higher education for *convicted killers* than say some deserving urban kid who can't afford a degree from BC or Northeastern. For that matter, he could go to UMass, If we can afford to give Billy B so much retirement $$$$$

YA! I'm not too pissed off right now!
:BM:


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

Funny how it stated the jackass shot the officer after he pleaded for his life... Now the man pleads for his own.. With the same cold merciless cruetly the "state" should laugh and walk away, leaving this bastard in his cell forever.


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

:?: Why is this shit bag up for parole anyway? Let me get this straight. Guy vandelizes cars..Guy shoots cop.. guy goes to jail.. Gets free education! HOLY DOG SHIT!!! :BM: :BM: :BM:


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Bowser forces the family, friends, and members of Shrewsbury PD relive the tragedy each time he comes due for a parole hearing. Bowser should serve the life term and take the consequences for his actions. :BM: I hope Officer Lonchiadis's son and daughter get the same chance at a college education as this jerk.


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

Maybe with his fancy ass degree he should go stamp license plates or whatever the rest of the "employed" inmates do...and turn over whatever money he makes to some sort of college fund.. although it may take a lifetime, maybe it will help some kid *who doesnt kill police officers * and cant afford schooling fulfill their dreams...


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2003)

Fire up Ol' Sparky, and tell him to sit still it only hurts for a second.


----------



## CPDexplorer (Jun 6, 2003)

mopar6972 said:


> Funny how it stated the jackass shot the officer after he pleaded for his life... Now the man pleads for his own.. With the same cold merciless cruetly the "state" should laugh and walk away, leaving this bastard in his cell forever.


Yeah, accept for one small differance, they won't kill him like he deserves. 
And about his getting an education, I'll bet that if that Officer had any kids, they probably did not get a free education as he did. Anyone know if this was the case? I also agree about his having the nerve to even ASK for a pardon!!!!!!!! That in itself is about as nauseating as it gets! :uc: This is what I say to him! :FM:


----------

